# Tivo Apps



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

With Tivo moving to Java as it's programming source do you think Tivo could open an App Store similar to Apple? Not only would it be an additional revenue stream for Tivo, it might also bring in more users if they could customize their DVR. Adding streaming capabilities, games and more might create more interest by the everyday consumer. I would love a Hulu app and a RadioTime or Pandora app... the possibilities are endless.

What do you think?


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope so, although the app store comparison probably would be closer to Roku and Boxee than Apple. 

Hulu is a Hulu problem. I'm sure if Hulu would allow it, Tivo would have them up as an on-demand video source with Netflix and Amazon.

Pandora is already slated for Premiere.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

HME was always Java based. Not sure how the Premieres will be any different in that regard...


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

oViTynoT said:


> HME was always Java based. Not sure how the Premieres will be any different in that regard...


HME?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Thunderclap said:


> HME?


Google is your friend ...

http://www.google.com/search?q=tivo+hme


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

Pandora and FrameChannel have already been announced:



> A brand new relationship with Pandora means in the coming months, Premiere as well as TiVo Series3™, HD DVR, and Series2 customers will be able to listen to their personalized Pandora radio stations on the best speakers in the house. A new relationship with FrameChannel brings the best of the web directly to the TV offering users access to nearly 1,000 content widgets of personal and commercial content, ranging from Tweets, photos and status updates to news, weather, sports scores and stock quotes. FrameChannel acts as a personalized channel on your television, transforming your TV into a constant stream of real-time news and information with the content that matters to you most.


http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/prssrel.d...rsion=live&prid=592646&releasejsp=release_134


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Thunderclap said:


> With Tivo moving to Java as it's programming source


What's your basis for that?

As noted, TiVo has for years been doing a lot of their work in Java, although HME isn't limited to Java. If anything, it looks like they're moving to Flash.

BTW, FrameChannel already has an app on apps.tv (since October -- the most recent app added), but it didn't work well for me when I tried it.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> What's your basis for that?


I thought I read in a press release that they moved to Java since it was easier to work with than C+ which they previously used.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

They moved to Flash instead of C++ (or Java...not sure which) for the UI elements for faster develop-test-release cycles. HME apps were already in Java.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> They moved to Flash instead of C++ (or Java...not sure which) for the UI elements for faster develop-test-release cycles. HME apps were already in Java.


Java was never used on the TiVo itself. It is just the language used to create HME apps on the server. However, technically any programming language would work with HME.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

rocko said:


> Google is your friend ...
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=tivo+hme


But Bing is my Buddy ...

http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=IEFM1&q=tivo+hme


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello all from the UK!

Thought it best to re-use this existing thread as it is directly relevant to my question.

Here in the UK - in Virgin Media cabled areas anyway - we're going to be getting a new Tivo-powered DVR very soon.

We've just heard about the potential for apps on the unit and I was just wondering if there had been any movement recently on this issue in the US.

In other words, have these apps started appearing yet?

Thanks all and have a nice day! (Do they still say that over there or is it a cliche now? )


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

A TiVo with three HD tuners!?!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Nevermind I am an idiot. I missed the second link....depressed now.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

cwaring said:


> ... I was just wondering if there had been any movement recently on this issue in the US.
> 
> In other words, have these apps started appearing yet?


Apps have never gone away. But if you mean apps based on a hypothetical new Flash-based system, or involving an "app store", then no, AFAICT. (I mean, definitely no on the store; I can't really be sure on the Flash, but there's no evidence of it.)

But like I say, HME-based apps have been available for some years now. The specific apps mentioned earlier in this thread -- FrameChannel and Pandora -- became available recently.


----------



## hotscotch (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm interested in creating an app to operate my DVD changer using my TiVo Premiere XL. What language do I need to develop this in and can someone provide a link to the SDK and other docs?

-thanks all!


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

hotscotch said:


> I'm interested in creating an app to operate my DVD changer using my TiVo Premiere XL. What language do I need to develop this in and can someone provide a link to the SDK and other docs?


I hope you already have some sort of API to control the DVD changer from software 'cause your app isn't really possible if you don't.

Main resources are sourceforge for the official SDK implementation:
http://tivohme.sourceforge.net/
and the hme wiki for everything else:
http://hmedev.wikidot.com/

And of course the "HME Developers Corner" here on tivocommunity.com


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Over on HME Developers corner, I posted the following TiVo App-store, etc Information relevant to this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462700


----------



## hotscotch (Oct 18, 2005)

davidblackledge said:


> I hope you already have some sort of API to control the DVD changer from software 'cause your app isn't really possible if you don't.
> 
> Main resources are sourceforge for the official SDK implementation:
> http://tivohme.sourceforge.net/
> ...


Media Center was able to operate it very nicely. I'm hoping that this is some code that can be borrowed there. I'm ever optimistic. lol


----------



## hotscotch (Oct 18, 2005)

davidblackledge said:


> Over on HME Developers corner, I posted the following TiVo App-store, etc Information relevant to this thread:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462700


Awesome! Thanks


----------

